# Happy Birthday JL



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

have a happy birthday---now go out and spend the b-day money on props


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday JL. Don't spend all that prop money in one place.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

HAPPY B-DAY JL!!!!! Hope you have a great one and that you get lots of money for props!!!! :devil:


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday JL enjoy!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day JL
have a good one!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have an awesome Birthday !


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy 21st Birthday Johnny!!!!!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Today you can have your cake and eat it too, JL


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Have a Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Have a great Birthday


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Definitely looking forward to that prop money, haha.


----------



## vee-dub (Aug 23, 2008)

Have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday! May want to start making that 'Essence of Youth' label!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy B day JL!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy BD, JL!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone! Now I get the "Birthday Week"!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Me last night...










...and this morning...










lol...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday JohnnyL!!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday Johnny I hope it was a great one.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated Birthday!


----------

